# just some pics of my first growroom and 1st grow soon



## Inspector420 (Oct 21, 2006)

There is still a few items that are not in these pics... a humidifier and a portable ac unit. Umm lets see I had to arrange the lights oddly its 2 600watt HPS. As you can tell im in a attic so its a challenge.  I still have to finish sealing the walls im just retro fitting the lights at the moment. 

I was curious if the height of these lights are ok? 37 " and 50" on the other from the bottom of the light to the edge of my table? Most of the strains I have are mostly short ak-48, Northern Light, Blueberry, k-2 and Ice.. I dont think I can grow ice what do you all think?

This probably isn to intresting but I thought Id share


----------



## Mutt (Oct 21, 2006)

Here's a chart to help you set those lights.
I would put your short statured plants like the NL on one table and the taller ones on the other. That way each light can work independantly. So the smaller strains don't get starved of light.


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes it is a flowering setup up so I plan on using both independently. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 23, 2006)

Im about done with the layout of my room now. The next thing is to add some electrical recepticles and Ill be ready o grow. Im winging it on this one I have no ventilation, its turning cold here, but the room is in the attic    I have to also partician the room as well which Im concerned about circulation. How can you get the air to circulate through poly particians?

Ill keep posting pics as I continue on..


----------



## Devilweed (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey these are great, I am still working on a LOW BUDGET grow room.  I like your setup, could you post some pics of how your ventilating (Please don't tell me you have venting running through your room cause everyone seems to have that! and I dont)
Thanks


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 26, 2006)

There are no house vents in there.

Im still not sure what Im going to do. Im not sure if I hook a fan up to the lights by them selves, and this would cool enough. Maybe I need to just have air for the lights alone.. Still not sure Im learning as I go.. When I do something Ill post pics for sure..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 1, 2006)

venilation isn't only for cooling air but also exchanging it. Fans with no vents could work but it only circulates the air thats in the room not exchange it. Your setup looks incredible though...i'm jealous.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 5, 2006)

well what i would do is have a big exhaust fan hooked up to the cool tubes one after the other like a line <-^-^ and just vented str8 out (through a carbon scrubber) out of the chamber.....naturally drawing air into the chamber.  the reason why i say this now is because your just starting growing and it might be better to keep it simple for now. put on a dimmer switch type controler for ease of use that dial-in and forget until outside temps start really changing....then just adjust simply.

. i mean if you have the money for a harvestmaster/atmosphieric control augmented w c02 and all timed, independent exhaust systems (in/out of the room for refreshing co2, and a system in/out for the cool tubes to) to switch fans for the room off for a certian time- then have your tank release near 1800ppm of co2 in the room for a certian time- then the air is exchanged agian then augmented once agian etc.... if you have the money to spend by all means go for the gold. but if your totally unexpierenced and even trying to watch the funds for now ....


then K.I.S.S. (keep it simple stoner).


good luck with that setup- id be proud of it 


* and to get air flowing, you have to have a hole cut somewhere and have a place to draw in cool air to not only give plants co2 but to cool the lights. then you have to have a hole for the exhaust from the intake to go..... [intake low exhaust  high]..... warm air rises and that what yah want outta the growroom, hot stale air. for that room id say at least 1 : [8-10] inch ducting- one for air coming in, one for air going out.
preferibly 10-12 inch ducting 


now the key is that room had to be sealed from where the exhaust is going, because if you exhaust it into a room adjacent to the attic area and theres no door to seal the chamber where the plants are....your doing nothing but blowing the air around. for you ventilation system to work efficently and proper from the beginning -will make for much less headache later.


----------

